# pregnant with negative blood test?



## waimeagirl (Feb 9, 2003)

I am 5 days late and have had two negantive hpt, and a negative blood test.
This is my 6th cycle since the birth of my son almost 19 months ago. I have been charting each cycle more for avoiding pregnancy along with using a cervical cap. Each cycle has been 27/28 days. Pre babies, cycles have always been very regular. My charting is of cervical mucus and cravings...can't seem to keep up with the temp taking.








Anyway, can I tell if ovuation happened just by the cervical discharge or only via temp?
I have had no indications of AF...usually I can feel her coming a day or two in advance, and the pms symtoms are very regular, this month they have been all over the place.
I am totally confused as the only times I have been late in the past was with the pregnacy of both my boys







:
Could I be prego with yesterdays blood test being negatory? My intuition antenae are all jammed up with the wondering....


----------



## IamPink (Jun 26, 2006)

I had a blood test with dd on Friday. It was negative. The following Friday I had a hpt that was positive. Then Monday I finally had a positive blood test. This was at 6.5 weeks.







:

Good luck with the outcome that you are wanting!


----------



## crunchymomof2 (May 23, 2005)

Depends on how your cm works. Mine is fertile and goes away once I O but my sil's goes away and she O's a couple days later. Generally it should happen around the time your mucus dries up and stays that way.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Did you get a quantitative or a qualitative blood test? You should ask for a quant. If your HCG is 0, you're not pregnant. If it's anything above 0, you could be.


----------

